# Wavemon emerge fails at start.

## euphorium

Hey everyone!

System:

Processor - Pentium M 1.7 (Working)

Memory - 1GB (Working)

Video - Radeon Mobility (Still testing)

Sound - i8x0 (Working with minor issues)

PCMCIA - Yenta ( Having Problems but not related to this problem. )

DVD/CDRW - Not tested yet

Ran into a problem emerging wavemon while I was trying to get my wireless working. I was following a howto posted here and here. As well as other places such as this one. Iknow there are more here in the forums that are the same and similar models to my laptop. Yet I can't get my wireless working. I have searched the forums and haven't found anything different than what is in the howto's on gentoo wiki.

Anyway, here is the error output I recieve when attempting an emerge.

```
  [32;01m* [0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

  [32;01m* [0m Found kernel source directory:

  [32;01m* [0m     /usr/src/linux

  [32;01m* [0m Found kernel object directory:

  [32;01m* [0m     /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build

  [32;01m* [0m Found sources for kernel version:

  [32;01m* [0m     2.6.19-gentoo-r5

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking wavemon-0.4.0b.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/wavemon-0.4.0b-r1/work

  [32;01m* [0m Applying wavemon-gcc-fixes.patch ...

 [A [116C   [34;01m[  [32;01mok [34;01m ] [0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/wavemon-0.4.0b-r1/work/wavemon-0.4.0b ...

 * econf: updating wavemon-0.4.0b/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating wavemon-0.4.0b/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

creating cache ./config.cache

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler (i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/usr/src/linux/include ) works... yes

checking whether the C compiler (i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/usr/src/linux/include ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for a BSD compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes

checking for linux/wireless.h... yes

checking for pow in -lm... yes

checking for waddstr in -lncurses... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking for netdb.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking for sys/socket.h... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for working const... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for vprintf... yes

checking for gettimeofday... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for modf... yes

checking for pow... yes

checking for socket... yes

checking for strcasecmp... yes

checking for strchr... yes

checking for strcspn... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for strncasecmp... yes

checking for strspn... yes

checking for strtol... yes

updating cache ./config.cache

creating ./config.status

creating Makefile

creating defs.h

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -I/usr/src/linux/include   -c -o conf.o conf.c

In file included from iw_if.h:22,

                 from conf.c:31:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:649: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__s32'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:661: error: expected ':', ',', ';', '}' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:676: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__s32'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:687: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u8'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:703: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u32'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:716: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u32'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:743: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u8'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:805: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u32'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:819: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u16'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:833: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u32'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:841: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u32'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:850: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u32'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:862: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u16'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:885: error: 'IFNAMSIZ' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:900: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u32'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:944: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u32'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:1045: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u32'

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h:1063: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__u16'

make: *** [conf.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/wavemon-0.4.0b-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3887:   Called src_compile

  wavemon-0.4.0b-r1.ebuild, line 33:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/wavemon-0.4.0b-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

This is a copy of the log. Thanks in advance.

If I am going about this all wrong then please let me know. I have been going at this for 4 days now.  :Confused: 

----------

## Ma3oxuct

Can you post your emerge --info ? Usually, if there is a compile failure that is not your fault, it is best to file a bug report, but for now, see what you can get from the forums.

----------

## euphorium

Here is the emerge info.

So what you are saying is that I can't get my wireless working right now?

```
Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 27 Feb 2007 19:00:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo "

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog kde libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Thanks again!

----------

## Ma3oxuct

Well, I am not saying that you can't get your wireless working right now. I just don't have a solution to the problem, as your system does not look in any way majorly broken according to your emerge --info...I'd file a bug if no one else reponds.

----------

## euphorium

Got ya! Well thanks anyway.  I appreciate the time you donated to my problem.

If I come up with anything or a work around. I will post it.

----------

## Assgier

I'm having the same problems, but with gentoo-sources 2.6.20 instead of 2.6.19.

My guess is that the stable version of wavemon isn't compatible with some update that kernel maintainers have done in the conf.c file (the file where wavemon is brabbling about). The current latest unstable version in portage (net-wireless/wavemon-0.4.0b-r2) however does succesfully merge.

So for now you can solve this problem by using this command:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -av wavemon

```

----------

